

So You Want a Zillion Developers… - JasonPunyon
http://jasonpunyon.com/blog/2013/12/26/so-you-want-a-zillion-developers/

======
pwnna
> The first problem with your plan is that devs hate recruiting spam more than
> they hate PHP, and they hate PHP alot.

Unrelated, but this was a good laugh.

~~~
jayzalowitz
As a PHP dev in the recruiting startup industry, this was hilarious.

